
OpenSSL Security Update - 1.1.0a, 1.0.2i, and 1.0.1u - robin_reala
https://blogs.akamai.com/2016/09/openssl-security-update.html
======
runesoerensen
I guess this is an example of "coordinated disclosure" gone wrong. The
releases haven't been published by OpenSSL yet and the Akamai post has been
public for around 1-2 hours (but the OpenSSL announcement earlier this week
did mention that _" these releases will be made available on 22nd September
2016 at approximately 0800 UTC"_ [0])

[0] [https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-
announce/2016-Sept...](https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-
announce/2016-September/000076.html)

